# Fredericksburg, VA Fall Plow Day



## Medium_Al (Aug 10, 2010)

Well we have a date! 4 Nov 2012. Now there is no conflict with Denton!

I'm currently working with Belvedere Plantation's very enthusiastic event manager on the details and will hopefully have a brochure out soon. 

We're working out the details, but are thinking of a tractor parade at the end of the day, an exhibition area for the tractors too nice to plow with, and a swap meet. If I can get a few local businesses on board, maybe a few prizes.

Belvedere is a cool place to have a plow day as there are tons of activities for the kiddies (this year's corn maze is a very patriotic American Flag pattern), gift shops, and good food for everyone.

There is a campground not too far away, and plenty of hotels back in Fredericksburg.

Please PM or email me as soon as you know for sure you can come, so I can get a good idea of how much acreage we should request. I'm requesting 40 initially, and figure that would keep 30 or so plowers busy for a day.


----------



## Medium_Al (Aug 10, 2010)

Note the date change - now 4 Nov 2012.

And please check out the website.
http://home.comcast.net/~rigginsdrake/site/?/home/

Hope to see you there!


----------

